# 2016 MUG SALE is OPEN!



## jeff (Jan 23, 2016)

Mug sales are OPEN!!!

Please use this thread for any discussion related to the mug sales.

If you encounter any problems, or something doesn't work right in the shopping cart, don't panic!  We'll get it fixed.  Post here, PM me, email me (address in my profile) or if it's urgent, call me (phone number in my profile).
*
ALTERNATE SHIPPING ADDRESSES:* The shopping cart does not have provision for different billing and shipping addresses. If you need it shipped somewhere else, PM me and I'll manually make the change. I try to ship quickly, so please let me know about an address change right after you place the order.

If you RESERVED A MUG, that's what I'll ship to you. There are a few mugs not reserved, and you may order an additional mug, but you'll get a random number. 

As always, thanks for your support!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 23, 2016)

done...thank you Jeff~


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> done...thank you Jeff~



You were first last year, too, Bob! There must be a prize?!?!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 23, 2016)

jeff said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > done...thank you Jeff~
> ...



I like the way you think !!! Plus I got mug #12 for the IAP's 12th anniversary which also happens to be GREEN BAY PACKERS quarterback Aaron Rogers' jersey number! I must have done something right....now if I can just figure  out what.....


----------



## glenspens (Jan 23, 2016)

DONE....


----------



## keithlong (Jan 23, 2016)

price please.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 23, 2016)

Payment sent. Thanks for arranging.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 23, 2016)

Are Pen cups also for sale?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2016)

Have completed the order. Thank you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2016)

That Piggy Bank is around here somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 23, 2016)

Done. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just ordered a mug and a pen cup!  I used my wife's credit card...best money saving tip I've come up with yet!   :biggrin:


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 23, 2016)

Jeff, No. 39 has been ordered - along with a T-Shirt.....
Thanks for making these possible again this year.  I wish I had gotten in on this from the beginning to have a full set.  I started with No. 8 year.
Gordon


----------



## BSea (Jan 23, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > bobleibo said:
> ...


Unlike Green Bay, you should go for 2.:biggrin:



My order for #83 is in!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 23, 2016)

Done, if there are any left LMK.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 23, 2016)

BSea said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



I agree......what's your credit card # and I'll order another one. In fact mugs for everyone, Bob #1 is buying. 
Cheers
Bob #2


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 23, 2016)

#17 and a T-shirt ordered.  Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## RMOrud (Jan 23, 2016)

Payment sent.  Thanks.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 23, 2016)

Mugged!

#22 and a T-shirt ordered.


----------



## jeff (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! Seems to be going smoothly.

I'll start shipping these on Monday.


----------



## asyler (Jan 23, 2016)

done!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 23, 2016)

Taken care of................Thank you very much Jeff.


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 23, 2016)

Done deal. 
Thanks,

Kev


----------



## Kragax (Jan 23, 2016)

Are there still some left? I don't get paid until next Wed.


----------



## Kragax (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I still reserve one til then?


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 23, 2016)

Done! Thanks Jeff and thank Mrs. Jeff for helping you!


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 23, 2016)

Payment sent. Please do not send until Feb. 10th. I will be out of town.
Thank you,
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 23, 2016)

Done plus a shirt.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeff if address is the same as last year check will be in the mail tomorrow for one!


----------



## SAWDUST 101 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeff,

Will have a money order in the mail tomorrow, Thanks for all your hard work in making the bash so successful.

Don


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2016)

SAWDUST 101 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Will have a money order in the mail tomorrow, Thanks for all your hard work in making the bash so successful.
> 
> Don



PM me what you are ordering and the shipping address.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2016)

PTsideshow said:


> Jeff if address is the same as last year check will be in the mail tomorrow for one!



Yes, address is the same.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Kragax said:


> Can I still reserve one til then?



Send me a PM and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## allunn (Jan 24, 2016)

*2016 mugs*

Order sent.
Thanks


----------



## jsolie (Jan 24, 2016)

Mugged.  And shirted.  Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Old Bessie (Jan 24, 2016)

My grandkid says I'm all set!


----------



## jd420214 (Jan 25, 2016)

Done #94 thanks, Now I will have to hide it from the wife


----------



## BSea (Jan 25, 2016)

jd420214 said:


> Done #94 thanks, Now I will have to hide it from the wife


I hide my behind my pen blanks.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 25, 2016)

Payment for mug sent. Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## tbroye (Jan 26, 2016)

Will be ordering mine Friday when the Retirement check hits the bank.  Let's see now. 1 mug 1 cup 1 shirt, 4 Tires, 1 Radiator/ Silicone hoses, Spark plug and wires, Valve Cover Gasket kit.  That blows my mad money for February.   Finish Income Taxes tomorrow and hope for nice refund.  Oh and 50th Anniversary coming up in Feb also better be a BIG refund.  Dog special Memo no fights stay healthy.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 26, 2016)

Good Day Jeff, can you tell me if I paid you, if not please give me your pp info,

thanks gimpy


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2016)

gimpy said:


> Good Day Jeff, can you tell me if I paid you, if not please give me your pp info,
> 
> thanks gimpy



Terry, I don't see anything from you. The shopping cart send you an emailed receipt. The purchase links are under the photos in the mug thread. For the Bash we use ProPay credit card processor, not PayPal.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 26, 2016)

Order placed...Thanks Jeff


----------



## gimpy (Jan 27, 2016)

jeff said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day Jeff, can you tell me if I paid you, if not please give me your pp info,
> ...



Never received a receipt, will take care of this right away, thanks Jeff, for every thing you do !!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2016)

All numbered mugs have been either sold or reserved. Any of the reserved mugs
which have not been purchased by Feb 7 will be released for general availability.​​


----------



## Katya (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff, I indicated I'd like to buy a mug, but didn't care about the number. Where is the link for the run-of-the-mill mugs? 
Many thanks
katya


----------



## jeff (Jan 28, 2016)

Katya said:


> Jeff, I indicated I'd like to buy a mug, but didn't care about the number. Where is the link for the run-of-the-mill mugs?
> Many thanks
> katya



The link to the sale thread is on the front page. Non numbered mugs were available since last weekend, but they are all gone.


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2016)

There currently are no more mugs available for general sale.

The link to purchase a mug is still active on the mug thread, but please don't use it unless you are purchasing a mug you reserved.

A little clarification...

125 mugs were made.
I reserved 6 for auctions, breakage replacement, etc., leaving 119 available.
Of the 119, 101 people reserved a number.
That left 18 available for purchase by people who had no preference for a number.
All 18 of the non-reserved mugs have been purchased.
73 of the reserved mugs have been purchased.

So, there are no more mugs available unless some of the 28 people who reserved one do not follow through with a purchase. Any reserved mugs not purchased by Feb 7 will be released for general sale.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome.  That seems quick.  Is it quicker than last year?


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2016)

brownsfn2 said:


> Awesome.  That seems quick.  Is it quicker than last year?



You mean selling out was quicker? Yes, I ordered fewer mugs this year based on the interest polls I ran a couple months ago. We still have some of the pen/pencil cups.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't wait to order mine!! Of course I was one who didn't care about the number


----------



## tbroye (Jan 29, 2016)

Cupped and Mugged.  Which better than Mugged and Cuffed


----------



## jeff (Jan 31, 2016)

All mugs are either already sold, or reserved and waiting for their buyer to make the purchase.
*
Reminder:* if you reserved a mug and have not yet purchased it, contact me for the link to buy. We'll hold your reservation until Feb 7, then the mug goes up for general sale.

There are still desk cups available, as well as t-shirts.


----------



## Old Bessie (Jan 31, 2016)

Paid quite some time back. Have these shipped? Waiting for my number 9.


----------



## wyone (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you anticipate having any tshirts available without the mug or cup?  I really would not use either of the mug or cup, but would like a couple of Tshirts.

Thanks


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 2, 2016)

If any mugs are available, send me a bill, I'll take one!  Just ordered my cup and T-shirt, Thanks, Anthony


----------



## David M (Feb 2, 2016)

Any mugs  left , missed the order


----------



## Lenny (Feb 2, 2016)

I marvel at how stupid I can be sometimes. =(
I thought to myself, I don't need a numbered one. I'll wait and just get a regular one." :beat-up: :befuddled:


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2016)

I just took 60 boxes to the post office. Mugs, etc. should be arriving soon.

If you reserved a numbered mug and have not yet ordered it, please PM me for the purchase link. Reserved mugs not ordered by Sunday will be released for general sale.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2016)

wyone said:


> Do you anticipate having any tshirts available without the mug or cup?  I really would not use either of the mug or cup, but would like a couple of Tshirts.
> 
> Thanks



If there are any left after the Bash, we'll make them available.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 3, 2016)

Where do I make payment?  please.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Where do I make payment?  please.


  The first page of this thread click on the word "OPEN" will take you to the mug sales and under the photo look for the link to the shopping cart.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Where do I make payment?  please.



I will PM you a link


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2016)

87 boxes to the post office today.

Once you get the hang of it, the PayPal multi ship is pretty efficient.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff, did you get Skips shot glass out and in the mail???  There are rumblings.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2016)

Old Bessie said:


> Paid quite some time back. Have these shipped? Waiting for my number 9.



#9 left here today, with about 80 others!

Sorry for the delay. Mugs are a one man operation and Bash time is pretty hectic.


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 4, 2016)

Is it too late to order a mug?


----------



## Monty (Feb 4, 2016)

jeff said:


> All mugs are either already sold, or reserved and waiting for their buyer to make the purchase.
> *
> Reminder:* if you reserved a mug and have not yet purchased it, contact me for the link to buy. We'll hold your reservation until Feb 7, then the mug goes up for general sale.
> 
> There are still desk cups available, as well as t-shirts.





Erik831 said:


> Is it too late to order a mug?


See Jeff's post above.


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 4, 2016)

Monty said:


> See Jeff's post above.



Thanks Mannie


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2016)

There are about 18 mugs claimed by reservation which have not yet been purchased. Any of those not purchased by Sunday will be offered for general sale.

I'll post an update here if that situation occurs.


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2016)

Reminder - This is the last day for those who reserved a numbered mug to follow through with the purchase. Any reserved mugs not purchased by midnight eastern time tonight will be offered for general sale tomorrow. 

*If you want to purchase a mug you reserved, PM me for the link.*

THANKS!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff,
  Received my mug yesterday. Thank you very much.

jim


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2016)

Jim15 said:


> Jeff,
> Received my mug yesterday. Thank you very much.
> 
> jim



Thanks for letting me know, Jim!


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff,

My mug and pen cup arrived today!  Thank you!


----------



## KenV (Feb 6, 2016)

Package came today 

Neat Mug and awesome tee shirt!!!

Well done!!


----------



## David M (Feb 7, 2016)

12:00 am eastern , any mugs left ?  Card in hand if so.... or in morning  after sleep..... If you can put  me on short list .  
Thanks
DAVID


----------



## asyler (Feb 7, 2016)

mug 52 and shirt came in, great looking mug, thanks jeff!


----------



## Michael67 (Feb 7, 2016)

Received my mug on Friday, in perfection condition.  Isn't that USPS just GREAT!!


----------



## Erik831 (Feb 7, 2016)

Any mugs left Jeff?


----------



## Notscottish (Feb 7, 2016)

Received mine, looks great!


----------



## allunn (Feb 10, 2016)

Mug and shirt received Monday, both are awesome. Thanks Jeff


----------

